# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  looking 4 Arkansas Preppers

## ace_maveric

Any Arkansas preppers that wish they could do more. I have 40 acres out in the woods and 1/2 mi from greerys ferry lake.  I have been working on the place about 3 yrs and building is slow.  People that were on board at first have dropped off so now its just me and my wife, and she works 2 hr away and stays gone those days so mainly just me.  Well it has came to the point that there is only so much one person can do, and we have put all our savings into this place so not much money left either.  So can't afford contractors to build, I have to do it all my own.  What we do have so far is several solar panels, 100amp power invertes, and 1000ah battery bank, one wind generator that now in need of some repair, and a run down trailer that is mostly storage, some livestock, and bee hives.

Anyway, wondering if anyone wants to build themselves a cabin or get a trailer, help build fences and barn to expand livestock.  Help build solar panels, storage shed, underground food storage, ect. and in return can live here or at least have a place to come when shtf.  

Ps. We also  can teach you nearly anything you want to learn.  Gun safety, hunting, fishing, camping, survival skills, tanning hides, preserving foods, electrician, plumbing, building log cabins, running tractor/ backhoe, and much much more.

Pss. Also  if there are any preppers fairly close would really like to know. It would be nice having some friends up in this area

----------


## kyratshooter

We'll hook you up with the next guy that wants to ROTTW, wants to know where he can live for free or has a $5,000 bug out bag and owns no bug out location.

----------


## ace_maveric

Hey thanks,       BTW  not familiar with ROTTW?

----------


## hunter63

ROTTW+ Run Off To The Wilderness......
Problem is most that show up here don't have any money, no experience, and don't like rules...anybody's rules.

The will require cell service and Wifi to complain on the interweb how tough life it.

Good luck with your search....If you find some one, get a contract in writing.

PS what's your location?

----------


## ace_maveric

thanks hunter I appreciate that.  I'm in Arkansas, on the north side of greers ferry lake. that around the north central part of the state.

----------


## hunter63

So is that in the lower terrain or hill country....looking like hill country.
I pass though on my way to Louisiana........

----------


## 1stimestar

Too bad you don't have daughters.  My dad had 5 girls, no boys.  He always had a ton of boys around to help out with what ever chore they thought they could impress him with lol.

----------


## ace_maveric

It's pretty hilly here, a good place to be though.  I'm 1/2 mi. from a large lake. step ravines a 1/4 mi. away, one gravel road into here. it would be a hard hike if a gang wanted back here.  Lots of deer and wildlife. 20 min drive to the closest one horse town. an hour to nearest Walmart. and real close to total self-sufficiency so fairly relaxed work schedule. Now its really about just making life a little nicer.

----------


## Seniorman

Stone County or Cleburne County??

S.M.

----------


## Awanita

Do you know where Pryor Mt. is up there that is where my family lives. How far from Drasco and Ida are you.

----------


## ace_maveric

i'm in Cleburne County, right between Drasco and Greeers Ferry, so about 20 min away from Drasco, ,  I'm on Brewer Mt.,   I know of a Pryor Mt. down south more, but not up here close to Drasco and Ida.Not saying that there isn't there are lots of well large hills wanting to be moutains, like the one i'm on.

----------


## Civman

My parents live on Brewer mountain how far are you from Brewer, old brewer road intersection

----------


## hunter63

Ace hasn't been around since 2-15-15 so unless you PM him, not sure you will get an answer.

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....
There is an intro section to say Hello at 
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## kyratshooter

> My parents live on Brewer mountain how far are you from Brewer, old brewer road intersection


Civman, neither of these Arkansas members has been logged in for nearly a year.  The one that started the thread was just looking for some free labor from idealistic morons.  

When he got no takers he moved on, never to be heard from again.

----------


## hunter63

ace_maveric has been on several forums looking for others to hook up with  for a few years now.

Example:
http://americanpreppersnetwork.net/v...=5777&start=30

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute. He was looking for an idealistic moron? Dang it! Missed my chance.

----------


## WalkingTree

Heck, gimme my own little space to build my own little place, and I might come...except, between the 2 (or 3) of us we still might not have enough pennies to rub together to do much more. And will just require that much more food and water, despite there being an extra pair of hands available sometimes. And where am I gonna get my own building materials? Can I use your trees and dirt and stuff? While I'm doing my thing, how much can our times align such that we get some common/mutual things done? Get's kinda tricky. So maybe I can't be an idealistic moron.

----------


## Rick

> So maybe I can't be an idealistic moron.




So many come backs and so little space to write them.

----------


## hunter63

There's the pitch...it up in the zone.......will anyone swing?
We will be right back after the break.

----------


## tundrabadger

I'm not particularly idealistic these days...would just a moron suffice?

----------


## crashdive123

> So many come backs and so little space to write them.





> There's the pitch...it up in the zone.......will anyone swing?
> We will be right back after the break.


Sometimes the easy ones are just no fun at all.  Yep, too easy.

----------


## WalkingTree

swing batter batter swing batter batter swing

----------

